# Love in a glass jar - BBC radio 4 play



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi
Just happened to be in the car when the BBC radio 4 afternoon play was on this afternoon

It's about a single woman who has arranged to meet a sperm donor in a hotel room. Interesting to see what they made of the issues - and in a way annoying: I would have wanted it to be more positive about us and our choices. Not sure it would have helped people unfamiliar with the topic to understand what we're doing any better - but interesting to hear a short play made of it.

If anyone else wants to have a listen it's on i-player:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00mx8rh/Afternoon_Play_Love_in_A_Glass_Jar/

It lasts for about 45 minutes though I didn't catch the beginning.
Best wishes 
OneStep

/links


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

I heard this OneStep. Interesting but quite annoying too. Never thought of people using dating sites to find donors but who knows. 
I think the fact that the sperm shortage was mentioned and for the character in the play she couldn't see a choice beyond anon donor in a hotel room is maybe a bit of a worrying message overall.

Worth a listen though. 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------

